# Merged: Elite 8 GameThread Saturday



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

No gamethread for today?

Anyway...Im all hyped up for LSU - Texas. This is going to be a good game...

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*GameThread #4 LSU vs #2 Texas 4:40 PM Sat 3/25*

*#4 LSU vs #2 Texas*​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

I was slack.If you had waited 30 seconds you would have seen one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

Well you can put it up and we can merge it...no worries you do make some great gamethreads...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

:laugh: rival faction gamethreads...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

Only when I feel like it.It would have been a nicer gamethread if Duke was playing.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*



Diable said:


> Only when I feel like it.It would have been a nicer gamethread if Duke was playing.


Thats cold hearted...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

PJ Tucker might be hurt, I dont know the extent but it looks like a hand/wrist injury...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

Looks like the refs aren't calling any of the hacking and reaching but don't bump the ball handler...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*



Diable said:


> Only when I feel like it.It would have been a nicer gamethread if Duke was playing.


 Whats the fun of that? There were more middle class white kids crying over the Duke game than their were for Eminem calling it quits.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

The Kid for the Rock in the game... Go AJ way brick :sigh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

What an alley oop by Tyrus Thomas! Damn!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*



Jsimo12 said:


> PJ Tucker might be hurt, I dont know the extent but it looks like a hand/wrist injury...


He's back in the game and it looks fine...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

How many times are they going to let LSU slap at the ball like that before they call something?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: GameThread #4 LSU vs #2 Texas 4:40 PM Sat 3/25*



I should be at this game!!! Stupidass friend


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

:laugh: at Tyrus bopping Buckman on the head and running away...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

Like how you quoted yourself on that one. 

LSU's giving Texas hell on D and LSU isn't hitting anything against the Horn's D.. Looks like its going to stay close the whole game if this keeps up


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*



stevemc said:


> Like how you quoted yourself on that one.
> 
> LSU's giving Texas hell on D and LSU isn't hitting anything against the Horn's D.. Looks like its going to stay close the whole game if this keeps up


Brady seriously is the most inept coach when it comes to Zone offense. Watch how his guards just pass it around the perimeter until its late in the shot clock then panic. You have to get in the gaps of a zone and penetrate and kick out. Or go behind the zone and pass to the short corner. Either way LSU just plays hot potato around the perimeter and its been the same all season...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*



Jsimo12 said:


> :laugh: at Tyrus bopping Buckman on the head and running away...


 He's slapped people on the arms twice already and they are letting him keep on.. usually they'll call that type of thing. :whoknows:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*



stevemc said:


> He's slapped people on the arms twice already and they are letting him keep on.. usually they'll call that type of thing. :whoknows:


Yeah I think the second was a foul but the refs arent going to call anything that far from the basket this early.

The replay made it look funny though, he just boinked him on the head and turned and ran...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

I really don't know why we're even in a Zone.. we were on a run when in man but ok.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Elite Eight Gamethread - Saturday*

If LSU is just going to Jack up 3s all game and get lazy on offense they'll loose. Thats not their game.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Aldridge needs to be aggressive. He's being way to soft,


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Aldridge needs to be aggressive. He's being way to soft,


He seems to be a bit scared of contact on D...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Aldridge needs to be aggressive. He's being way to soft,


 Either he's doubled or LSU's fat kid is leaning on him and hand checking him (legally almost but anytime a guy that big hand checks at all its hard to deal with) making it hard to do anything.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

This is getting retarted... why aren't we in man anymore? We trying to cover a spread or something so Barns can cash in? wtf...


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Right now I'm liking Tyrus more than Aldridge. He seems to really go at it hard. I like his tenacity.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Nudged.... ha.... He Shaq'ed his way into the lane.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Thomas is like the NBA Live version of Stromile Swift. Just unreal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I honestly don't think Aldridge is playing bad. He's letting the game come to him. Not to mention Thomas is so active.

I don't really see the NBA skills of Thomas yet. He looks like a poor man's Josh Smith right now, without the ball skills.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> Right now I'm liking Tyrus more than Aldridge. He seems to really go at it hard. I like his tenacity.


Oh he's a real spark...You should see him at a home game with the fans... :clap: 

:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He wasn't a factor until we decided to just let him roam the baseline in our zone. **** Rick Barnes' *******.. uhh we gotta have a body on him. Well **** get out of a zone you tard.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> I honestly don't think Aldridge is playing bad. He's letting the game come to him. Not to mention Thomas is so active.
> 
> I don't really see the NBA skills of Thomas yet. He looks like a poor man's Josh Smith right now, without the ball skills.


He has a set shot from around 14 feet, but he takes forever to get it off. He needs to work on that, his offensive footwork and freethrows. He can't really get his own shot as you can see all his points are on alley oops and put backs. The potential is there because this kid has an outstanding work ethic. He was no where near the player he is now during high school and he's worked hard on his game.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Aldridge is along way from being a great player too. He needs to step up and show some aggressiveness. I guess his a top 10 pick b/c of his potential.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Is CBS cutting to commercials every 30 seconds right in the middle of commentary for everyone else or is it just me?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Hell I'll take Ty taking jumpers all day...Nice shot but he's not going to beat us with his J.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tasmin Mitchell - 1/8 on three pointers in the NCAA Tournament. Thats not going to do it for the Tigers...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

No charge? :whatever:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Bout time they call something on either on either side the game was getting sloppy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did John Brady recruit any guys who know how to shoot the basketball?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Did John Brady recruit any guys who know how to shoot the basketball?


 Does look like it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Did John Brady recruit any guys who know how to shoot the basketball?


Darrel Mitchell, but apparently he only makes game winners...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Ty is cramped up... Good for Texas! :clap:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas tightened both hamstrings, hopefully he'll be back.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

What a blow for LSU.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ENIGMATIC 1 said:


> What a blow for LSU.


He's back no worries...

Phew!


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope Aldridge and Tyrus stay in school. This is a great game.


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

LSU is showing their youth right now.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

oh ****! another big 3!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Get the damn ball!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why didn't Rick Barnes call a timeout? That almost cost his team the ball game. His team had no idea what they were doing.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ya just dont save it under your own basket. Half of the offensive players are running down half are staying its better if you just let it go out and reset the D...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Is anyone else tired of the retarted cingular commercials?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

stevemc said:


> Is anyone tired of the retarted cingular commercials?


I got tired of them last year...this year they are just recycled garbage...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As rawse said, the asian dude is wearing the same clothes a year later. How dumb.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Its gotta go down low to Big Baby right now...You win or lose with your stars...Darrel Mitchell or Glen Davis should take this shot...

Dont collapse now Tigers!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Well the no dropped call thing just pisses me off cause I've had cingular and ya you don't drop calls but you don't have signal in buildings for nothing so its a half truth.. no dropped calls you just don't even get to make em in some areas.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What The Hell Are You Thinking Glen Davis!?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

OOOOover time!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice play John Brady.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

OT: J are you watching Via Dish or DirectTV?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you fricken kidding me!?

Man Im glad Im taping this though...I dont want to tape an OT loss though...

:banana: :vbanana: Geaux Tigers :vbanana: :banana:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

stevemc said:


> OT: J are you watching Via Dish or DirectTV?


TV but Im in another room on the big tv so I keep running in and out :laugh:

No laptop sucks...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

ah ok, cause I hated when I had DirectTV and it was 10 seconds or more behind cable...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How did Temple make that shot? Wow.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Well **** horns just go sit down if you want to play like this.. no need for OT


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Destiny. Big Baby from 22 feet. Damn.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That aint the first three...**** YES!

Big BAAAAAAAAAAYBAAAAAYYYYYYY


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Dammit if I picked LSU over Duke why the hell didn't I pick them over Texas...This sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bad shot by Buckman, but I don't know what Rick Barnes is doing. Draw up a damn play in the huddle.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

what the **** is Texas doing? what horrible shots they've taken.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Ty with cramps again. Could this possibly effect him next weekend if they end up winning?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im bout to be a very very rich man... :gopray:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Lol Jsimo, we talkin hundreds or thousands?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Way to choke Buckman


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

HKF said:


> Did John Brady recruit any guys who know how to shoot the basketball?



Did Rick Barnes recruit any guys who know when to shoot the 3?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Lol Jsimo, we talkin hundreds or thousands?


:laugh: only hundreds but I mean I hardly bet any, the odds were nice...

We gotta hold on this isnt over just yet...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Player of the game my ***...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sov82 said:


> Did Rick Barnes recruit any guys who know when to shoot the 3?


Or feed the post.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Is that supposed to be a moustache on Brady's upper lip?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Is that supposed to be a moustache on Brady's upper lip?


Looks like a Final Four stache to me baby!

Yall thought I was drunk on Thursday! :cheers:


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

This is great everybody picked LSU to lose. Great game by Tyrus and Glen. LSU wants some respect.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

new sig reflecting todays game...

****ing chodes


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I really didn't know if we had it in us...

!!!WoW...WoW...WoW!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to UCLA-Memphis. And I have Memphis winning.

I guess, this is where my bracket turns to **** (It was bound to happen). I had 5 of the elite 8 teams. With Texas out there goes one of my Final 4 picks. I had Texas in the Finals too.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Hard fought game...Texas lost their focus in OT. I was impressed with how easily they pushed Texas out of the lane. 

So who wins UCLA Memphis?


Big Baby has a big head...Get that boy an XXL hat. 

"We got tape worms in our bellies. We still got a lot more to eat."

What a quote.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I knew we had that bull**** play in us.. just hoped it didn't come out again so soon.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

LOL, tape worms in our stomachs, I love it.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:laugh:

Lousianna kids talking...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

stevemc said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Lousianna kids talking...


Check above the avatar!

TAAAAAAPEEEEEWOOOOOOOOOOOORMS *****! Im pretty sure he just lost his mind when he said that.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

stevemc said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Lousianna kids talking...



Momma, Church and Home Cookin!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> I'm really looking forward to UCLA-Memphis. And I have Memphis winning.
> 
> I guess, this is where my bracket turns to **** (It was bound to happen). I had 5 of the elite 8 teams. With Texas out there goes one of my Final 4 picks. I had Texas in the Finals too.


 I need the Meph to win to keep me in the mix so go Tigers.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

Aldridge was getting pushed out further as the game moved along. Texas' offense seemed like it had no clue what to do on offense in OT with Aldridge struggling...similar to the Duke offense without Redick. The difference is that Texas' supporting cast is much more capable than Dockery, Nelson, Melchionni, etc.

And yeah, Thomas is a freak. I don't know how his offensive game will translate in the NBA, but he is ready right now for the pros as a defender.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont know who I want to play next...

I think UCLA. They are young like us. Both of these teams have outstanding guards and that doesnt favor us much.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

sov82 said:


> Momma, Church and Home Cookin!


 :laugh:

Some good ol bayou boys, no one ever accused them of being very well spoken


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

stevemc said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Some good ol bayou boys, no one ever accused them of being very well spoken



Nothing wrong with any of those three things!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thank you Texas for ruining my bracket...

went into today looking gorgeous...6/8 in the elite eight...all my teams still alive after that, and so the Longhorns blow it again in the tournament...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That tapeworms quote is something that will go down in LSU lore...

Im going to print up some shirts with that on it...:laugh:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

What's up with Memphis? They look like they're hung over or something.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> What's up with Memphis? They look like they're hung over or something.


All one on one play. They are lucky they are still in the game. Really impressed with UCLA's defense.

I find it extremely interesting to watch the different coaches coach their teams. Calapari is just letting his team play out of control. If Coach K had this team, you wouldn't see this happen. If Calhoun had this team, he probably would have had 30 substitutions by now and ripped his starters a new one by now.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Memphis is lucky UCLA can't shoot from the line. While I'm not an expert on Memphis, I can't imagine this is the style of game they were looking for.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> That tapeworms quote is something that will go down in LSU lore...
> 
> Im going to print up some shirts with that on it...:laugh:


lmao man that was the best quote ever.

LSU baby!!! I can't contain it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Good thing UCLA can't shoot free throws. This game would be blown wide open...

Lot of fouls being called on the Tigers right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis is playing too damn fast. Look at how many turnovers they have. Douglas Roberts was killing them out there. Not to mention, Memphis can't finish baskets.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Too many turnovers. Too fast. Where were you going Washington?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

wow both teams scored a basket.I thought they were playing first one to 42


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I really like Affalo, he's so damn tough and competitive. However, the one concern I have about this guy is that he's content to jump as high as he can to shoot. Sometimes you need to just flick your wrist and get it up. He seems like he is always shooting after hanging for too long.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

The Memphis big men have awful footwork.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Come on Tigers! don't **** up my bracket... I can deal with Texas being out because everyone and there mom had Duke in the final four at the office.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Man, I was hoping to get a good look at Carney. He's been invisible, and time is running out.

Big turnover after two timeouts! Wow, a ray of light for Memphis!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a sloppy game.Everyone is trying to make plays that aren't there


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

What a terrible pass! Memphis just did themselves in. UCLA's just begging them to catch up and they blew it.

The "Flying Squirrel" Rodney Carney didn't bring it today. Will probably hurt his draft stock.

Under 40 points for Memphis? :eek8:


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

HKF said:


> Too many turnovers. Too fast. Where were you going Washington?


Home.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Some real ugly basketball today. Hopefully George Mason brings it tomorrow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW, CBS didn't even let us see the post game handshakes. They were itching to go to commercial, so we can see How I met your mother in it's entirety?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I just finished to see the UCLA-Memphis game on the italian TV ... lol, one of the ugliest game I ever seen :eek8: :raised_ey 

And not just for the 50-45 ... but how the teams played ... the offense was out of the arena :clown:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no love for the defense?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

stevemc said:


> Come on Tigers! don't **** up my bracket... I can deal with Texas being out because everyone and there mom had Duke in the final four at the office.


I've got LSU winning it all in my bracket so hopefully the Tigers keep on gettin' it done.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

jworth said:


> I've got LSU winning it all in my bracket so hopefully the Tigers keep on gettin' it done.


 UCLA ****ed my **** all up... **** Farmar and his ****ed up ears. 400 bucks gone... All I need was the blue tigers to win or the purple tigers to loose today and neither happened. :soapbox:

Just watch.. tomorrow Flordia is going to upset Nova so i'll finish one point behind 1st in my bracket. :upset:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

poorly played game? HELLLLLL NAHHHHH!

This was the greatest UCLA game in the last 10 years! We're back into the final four baby and its because of our lockdown defense. Rodney Carney... meet Arron Afflalo. I dont know why this game got bagged on for the score. If texas doesnt hit that 3 at end of regulation that game ends 52-49. Plus we missed like a brazillion free throws, could've easily won by 15 points. 

I read somewhere that LSU is like 5-4 (cant remember) when scoring into the 60's. Well that is definitely our strategy, to keep the game as ugly and tough as we can. I love Ben Howland. In my mind, he is the best coach in the country.


----------

